# Reptile room



## scurrilous (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey guys just thought id post a thread as im cleaning out an unused room (it was our, just fill it with stuff and dont open the door room) to become my reptile room, i dont own any reptiles at the moment but i am looking into buying a B&W jungle hatchie either in the next few weeks or next season, depending on a few things, i should have taken pics before cleaning out half the room as its all ive done today but oh well, will post some pics of the room once i get the matresses out of there.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Feb 17, 2012)

fully sick bruzzz


----------



## mad_at_arms (Feb 17, 2012)

So are you just gonna keep the jungle in there by itself?


----------



## scurrilous (Feb 17, 2012)

yes, that is all at the moment as it was hard enough convincing mum to let me keep one snake, but its only a temporary solution as this house is kinda falling apart and we really need to move


----------



## black_headed_mon (Feb 17, 2012)

mad_at_arms said:


> So are you just gonna keep the jungle in there by itself?



lucky jungle!!!! i had to share as a little kid


----------



## scurrilous (Feb 18, 2012)

View attachment 239027
View attachment 239028


i should have taken a picture of the mighty 'bow' in the ceiling, looks like im not getting a jungle for at least the next few months, which means waiting to next season for a hatchie  we only noticed how bad it was cause i cleaned it out, and with all the other problems its motivated us to move when we can, so hopefully next season ill have everything set up and ready in a new home!


----------

